# $125.00 Wild life fee



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

As most Hobbyists know , The U.S.A Will not import / or Export any fish prior to being inspected by
the Wildlife and Gaming Comission , also accompanied by $125 inspection fee.

Im rather upset with how some sponsors are conducting their business towards Canadian consumers ;
more specifically CHARGING the entire $125 Fee , and pretty much leaving the Consumer to foot the Bill.

Most sponsors when Converting their prices into Canadian Funds Ends out being More overpriced
than Any Piranha available in Canada. With the amount of Fish that these Sponsors sell , they should be giving us a Break , not taking us to the cleaners.

JUNGLE BOOGIE , For example WILL COVER THE ENTIRE WILDLIFE AND GAMING FEES and nobody else will.

IMO - These FEES should be incorperated into the overall price of the Fish , TELLING PEOPLE to hop on group Orders. these Helps out the Company NOT you. NONE of the american sponsors are willing to help canadian consumers , Not even willing to give us a break. Instead they make a bunch of people buy shitloads Of fish , and once again we are left to "Divide" the Fee.

And by the way , If certain Sponsors Ship on certain days Dont assume Your the only ORDER that went out that Day . Infact They could be Charging 9 Different orders that they Collected $125 Wildlife Fee from . But the sponsor would only be responsible for PAYING that Initial $125.00 
FOR ALL THE BOXES TOGETHER !

SHANNANIGANS!

Our american Sponsors have excellent Fish , but im upset with How Canadian Consumers are being dealt with.

What do you think ?

*** Not a bash thread*** that is why I didnt specifically point any individual american sponsor out. But as a Consumer If I have a Problem, a Legitimate one, I feel that these conecerns need to be adressed. So here I am.

I Have been told by different sponsors on many occasions that THERE IS NO LIMIT ON THE BOXES THE WILDIFE COMISSION WILL INSPECT for $125.oo So based on this They could be charging
Dozens of People this $125.00 When them as a Company are only responsible for that Inital $125.00

Wow that sounds like a Profit to me !

This Churns my Stomach.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

*I Have been told by different sponsors on many occasions that THERE IS NO LIMIT ON THE BOXES THE WILDIFE COMISSION WILL INSPECT for $125.oo So based on this They could be charging
Dozens of People this $125.00 When them as a Company are only responsible for that Inital $125.00
*

Interesting point. I look forward to other ppls views on this.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

well i think that if it cost $125 to inspect a box with however many fish in. if 5 ppl are on the order they should be charged $25 per person.

an american company isn't going to include the wildlife fee into the price of their fish. as they ship more in the US than to canada. so why would the build that in?

also if you don't like paying the fees don't buy from that sponsor. as a consumer if you don't like the way a company does business then don't patronize them. go to a business that you like their practices instead of just complaining about it. if thats what they are charging than thats what you pay if you want the fish unless you can negotiate.

Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

philbert said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

philbert said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?
[/quote]

Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
it has been inspected.

All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?
[/quote]

Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
it has been inspected.

All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.
[/quote]

so if i buy a $50 fish from JB they pay the $125 fee for me? so what do you want the US stores to do pay your fees for you? a company can charge whatever they want. if you don't like it don't buy the fish. what is so complicated about this. life isn't fair. shop around find the best deal. if its something that you HAVE TO HAVE then pay for it.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

philbert said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?
[/quote]

Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
it has been inspected.

All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.
[/quote]

so if i buy a $50 fish from JB they pay the $125 fee for me? so what do you want the US stores to do pay your fees for you? a company can charge whatever they want. if you don't like it don't buy the fish. what is so complicated about this. life isn't fair. shop around find the best deal. if its something that you HAVE TO HAVE then pay for it.
[/quote]

I guess it would be easier to see it from your perspective if I lived In the U.S.A where you don't have to worry about paying that fee , where you also have alot more importers aswell , and more selection.

Im allowed to question whatver I please , Im not bashing or singling out any particular sponsor , but a certain alarm goes off in my head when I see JungleBoogie doing this and no american sponsors doing that.

I would like to know why , and im pretty sure alot of other canadian members on this site would like to know why aswell.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

CrazeeJon said:


> Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
> it has been inspected.
> 
> All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.


Perhaps JB shipments never land in the US? I doubt the US would scramble the fighter jets to make a cargo plane land so it can check for different species of fish.

And yes maybe all the lfs in canada get there fish from the US, but they are getting them in bunches. Possibly only paying that $125 for every hundred fish so it only costs them a couple bucks a fish. Its not like an american supplier shipping *one* fish to a guy in the tundra to the north of our border. There is nothing they can do about it but divide up the inspection fee.

Your being a bit ridiculous.

Ok now follow these steps:

1. stop

2. breath

3. think a bit harder on the subject

4. breath again for good measure

5. find a different supplier if your still pissed off. There is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

then why not just email and ask the sponsors about their policies? instead of creating a thread about it.

you have the same choices. you just have to pay a $125 fee. that isn't exactally a rediculas amount when you think about how much this hobby costs.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Hummm, interesting I see your point but I to would take this to the sponsers and if not satified (spelling) then you will be left with no chose but to shop else where or excepte (again spelling) it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Never having the opportunity to order a fish from the US I am not aware of the policies or procedures. From what I am reading Crazeejon is stating that in a group order each person is charged a flat rate of $125 ( $125 x however many ppl) even though he states that one time inspection fee doesnt have a fish limit and should be divided amoung the amount of ppl in that group order.

I hope a US sponser will chime in as I would like some clarification on this incase I ever wish to place an order







I understand the answer may be different depending on which company you are ordering from but it would just be nice to kinda know for future reference.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> Never having the opportunity to order a fish from the US I am not aware of the policies or procedures. From what I am reading Crazeejon is stating that in a group order each person is charged a flat rate of $125 ( $125 x however many ppl) even though he states that one time inspection fee doesnt have a fish limit and should be divided amoung the amount of ppl in that group order. * yea that is understood, but why not ask the sponser that you want to buy from*
> 
> I hope a US sponser will chime in as I would like some clarification on this incase I ever wish to place an order
> 
> ...


i just don't get why all the speculation. he could have just emailed or called the sponsors for clarification instead of guessing about it. honestly if i wanted a fish that bad that i had pay $125 fee to have it shipped to me then i would just pay it. does this guy even want to buy a fish? i don't think he does if he did he would just cover this when ordering the fish.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ksls said:


> Never having the opportunity to order a fish from the US I am not aware of the policies or procedures. From what I am reading Crazeejon is stating that in a group order each person is charged a flat rate of $125 (* $125 x however many ppl*) even though he states that one time inspection fee doesnt have a fish limit and should be divided amoung the amount of ppl in that group order.
> 
> I hope a US sponser will chime in as I would like some clarification on this incase I ever wish to place an order
> 
> ...


He said divide the fee. This is from his first post.



> As most Hobbyists know , The U.S.A Will not import / or Export any fish prior to being inspected by
> the Wildlife and Gaming Comission , also accompanied by $125 inspection fee.
> 
> Im rather upset with how some sponsors are conducting their business towards Canadian consumers ;
> ...


I guess he just doesnt see that the fee has to be there. All you can do is divide the fee. That's what your local retailers are doing. The only way hes going to get a fish without that fee on it is receiving a fish in a box with a birthday card on it.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Crazyjon made it sound like even in a group order they are charging $125 per person and not splitting it. i think thats what his gripe is im not sure tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I am all for dividing the $125 wildlife fee on a group order and would never expect a company to absorb that fee. If a company is willing to absorb said fees then thats up to them and an added bonus for the buyer. It might make them stand out at first but what it basically comes down to for me is the quality of fish you are recieving.

Now if you have a company selling excellent quality fish and are willing to absorb the fish and wildlife fee, then the other companies might have to step up to the plate as well.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

philbert said:


> Crazyjon made it sound like even in a group order they are charging $125 per person and not splitting it. i think thats what his gripe is im not sure tho.


What i said was that YES in a group order EVERYONE splits the $125.oo The only way its Worth while is if you get atleast 4- 5 people to go in on it. Meanwhile you and the other 4-5 people just dropped a combined $900 USD on fish.

If it costs a Sponsor $125 to have a large amount of Boxes inspected it makes Sense as to why they will only ship 1 or maybe even 2 days a week. mean while lets say they had to ship 5 Different customers their fish , Each customer HAS to pay the $125.oo inspection fee . ($625 received from Customers for Inspection) But the Sponsor Only has to pay $125.oo to have all 5 of those Fish inspected.

I would just like to know why Jungle Boogie Covers this Fee and other Sponsors dont.
im not complaining , im just doing some research into some companies before I make my Big Purchase.
and if I am going to be spending Hundreds of dollars , I want to know that it went to the right place.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

have you tried asking the sponsors for clarification yet? you are just speculating that they pay a flat rate for however many boxes they have. what if its $125 per box?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow...









Hey...now that I think about it&#8230;.I have the same situation here. When I order fish I have to pay shipping, but when people live next to a sponsor, they can just go in and pick up the fish!! Shipping fee is usually in the $75.00-$125.00 range and I am being forced to pick up the entire bill!! If I get a group order together we can spread out the cost....but if we all order at different times and get it sent to different places WE ALL ARE FORCED TO PAY AN INDIVIDUAL SHIPPING BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no idea why the sponsors wont pay for the shipping costs...this is bullshit. I know....how about they dont charge a shipping cost and since they have a certain profit margin they need to make to stay in business...they can just build it into the retail price of the fish. So now someone like me that lives in Oregon...will pay $150.00 for a 4" rhombeus to be packed up and shipped to my door....and the person that goes into the store will pay $150.00 for the same fish....now that would be fair!!!



CrazeeJon said:


> I would just like to know why Jungle Boogie Covers this Fee and other Sponsors dont.


Why would they charge a Canadian customer a fee for US F&W?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have never been shafted by an American sponsor, alex lowered the invoice so inwouldnt have to pay taxes when crossing the border back to Canada, g says he will subsidize the freight and Pedro even said he would ship it to the closest American fed ex office so I wouldn't have to go through the whol process at the airport. G also works out the group orders so you don't pay 100$ shipping for a $30 fish, he divis up the surcharges evenly based on the size of your order.

The fee I believe is paid at the airport not to the sponsor(I could be wrong it's been a while since I've ordered from the states) and it's just a one time thing for the whole shipment... If someone is asking for $125 each customer then your being scammed

Btw GG I think he meant jungle boogie eats the cost when they ship into the states.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

gee sounds like the sponsors are really willing to help out. guess crazyjon just should have started by talkin to them.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

[quote name='Grosse Gurke' date='Oct 28 2009, 06:35 PM' post='2442725']
Wow...









Hey...now that I think about it&#8230;.I have the same situation here. When I order fish I have to pay shipping, but when people live next to a sponsor, they can just go in and pick up the fish!! Shipping fee is usually in the $75.00-$125.00 range and I am being forced to pick up the entire bill!! If I get a group order together we can spread out the cost....but if we all order at different times and get it sent to different places WE ALL ARE FORCED TO PAY AN INDIVIDUAL SHIPPING BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no idea why the sponsors wont pay for the shipping costs...this is bullshit. I know....how about they dont charge a shipping cost and since they have a certain profit margin they need to make to stay in business...they can just build it into the retail price of the fish. So now someone like me that lives in Oregon...will pay $150.00 for a 4" rhombeus to be packed up and shipped to my door....and the person that goes into the store will pay $150.00 for the same fish....now that would be fair!!!

Excellent Point, and again at the end of the day we have no exact confirmation on the shipping and inspection pricing rules, but again maybe you need to realize, most of the american sponsers, prolly dont ship this infamous amount of boxes to you canadians, you are making it sound like they are shipping massive amounts of fish to CA and instead of breaking up the $125 per order (if it is one fee per border crossing) they are making each individual eat it.. I know there are companies that rob you blind (apple for one) and people happily pay it for some unknown reason but with the exception of gay apple lol, if these companies really were ripping off you guys (and advertising in the forum you live and breath on) They would be losing buisness, and adjust accordingly, but since they continue their practices maybe you should look at it from their point of view, they are not in buisness for you, they are in buisness for themselves. So instead of going against other sponsers, be happy that JB doesnt charge and use them!? I mean am I the crazy one? It just seems so simple


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Btw GG I think he meant jungle boogie eats the cost when they ship into the states.


Really? So I can order a $50.00 fish, pay the cost of shipping....and Jungle Boogie will absorb the $125.00 F&W fee? If that is the case...they wont be in business long. It is all about margin...if you are ordering $5,000.00 in fish...I am sure any sponsor would be more then happy to eat the $125.00 because there is a small profit margin built into every fish. If you are ordering a $75.00 elongatus....how exactly do you expect someone to eat the $125.00? That is a net loss of $50.00...and you have not even built in the cost to originally import the fish or the cost of replacement if the fish doesnt survive. It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Btw GG I think he meant jungle boogie eats the cost when they ship into the states.


Really? So I can order a $50.00 fish, pay the cost of shipping....and Jungle Boogie will absorb the $125.00 F&W fee? If that is the case...they wont be in business long. It is all about margin...if you are ordering $5,000.00 in fish...I am sure any sponsor would be more then happy to eat the $125.00 because there is a small profit margin built into every fish. If you are ordering a $75.00 elongatus....how exactly do you expect someone to eat the $125.00? That is a net loss of $50.00...and you have not even built in the cost to originally import the fish or the cost of replacement if the fish doesnt survive. It just makes no sense to me.
[/quote]
I don't know the specifics of it maybe they can chime in here


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> As most Hobbyists know , The U.S.A Will not import / or Export any fish prior to being inspected by
> the Wildlife and Gaming Comission , also accompanied by $125 inspection fee.* If you want under 100$ worth of fish is it even economical for them to be paying 125 for you order? I Know on shark aquariums site, its not hidden that this wil lapply to canadian members. It would be great if there were no fees, but if you want the fish you get the entire cost*
> 
> Im rather upset with how some sponsors are conducting their business towards Canadian consumers ;
> ...


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

CrazeeJon said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?
[/quote]

Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
it has been inspected.

All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.
[/quote]

Are you completely out of your mind. You will be lucky if 1 percent of piranhas ever cross through the states and into Canadian companies. Where in heavens sake do you come up with this stuff?
MOREOVER, Jungle boogie is a Canadian Company sending a product to you,a person in Canada, why would they need to charge you 125 U.S. wildlife fee?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Jungle boogie is based in canada they have to pay the fees to get the fish to their store. its a cost of doing business. if you want to get the american company's product than YOU have to pay the fees to get the fish to you.


Your right. It does cost them money to import them , but when they export them back "X" amount of time later than its no longer a business expense and now becomes the American customers expense.
Now , JungleBoogie Ships them back to America Free of any Wild life inspection fees. Why is that ?
How can this canadian Sponsor do it , but American sponsors not ?

And heres an example ; Members are told not to Sell fry in the Classified section here , but alot of the time the only option is to order that specific fish off of an american sponsor, I dont mean people who have professional settups. I mean guys with an extra tank who just happened to get lucky thats all.

We aren't left with many options.
[/quote]

i guess its either you pay the fees or move to the US. and stop complaining

it is jungle boobie's perogitive if they want to charge the fee or not. i cant say i would blame them if they did. just bc JB does it doesn't mean any other company has to. maybe it gives there a competitive advantage. a business is out to make as much money as possible any company that isn't won't last. here is a hypothetical for you: if i buy a $50 fish. they are going to cover the $125 fee? or maybe the fee is only paid once and if they ship it back to the US thats it. or maybe their fish don't come from the US and come straight from where ever in south america?
[/quote]

Everytime a Fish leaves or enters It needs to be inspected. Piranha more specifically (since it is a piranha forum ) are not allowed to be Shipped By Air , Land or Boat through the United States UNLESS
it has been inspected.

All the Canadian stores I have been too get their Piranhas from the USA one way or another.
[/quote]

Are you completely out of your mind. You will be lucky if 1 percent of piranhas ever cross through the states and into Canadian companies. Where in heavens sake do you come up with this stuff?
MOREOVER, Jungle boogie is a Canadian Company sending a product to you,a person in Canada, why would they need to charge you 125 U.S. wildlife fee?
[/quote]

im going to explain this one more time.

Jungle Boogie (a Canadian Based company) Will ship fish into the USA free of any Wild Life Fee ($125)
Meanwhile there are no american sponsors willing to do the same(Ship fish into canada free of the Wildlife fee). Why not ?

I want to know why , i think thats deserved.

Such a simple question. Im looking to make a Big purchase why the hell wouldnt I question it ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

why don't you directly ask the only people who can actually answer the question (the sponsors) rather than calling them out in a thread and asking members to speculate as to the reasons why?

i don't know what you have against the sponsors of this forum, but it seems like you are constantly bitching about them... i can't even recall how many times i've seen you act like a complete dick in jungle boogie's sponsor forum. have you ever even ordered from any of these companies before or are you just complaining because you like to complain?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> why don't you directly ask the only people who can actually answer the question (the sponsors) rather than calling them out in a thread and asking members to speculate as to the reasons why?
> 
> i don't know what you have against the sponsors of this forum, but it seems like you are constantly bitching about them... i can't even recall how many times i've seen you act like a complete dick in jungle boogie's sponsor forum. have you ever even ordered from any of these companies before or are you just complaining because you like to complain?


A complete dick for what ? calling someone out when they are wrong ? I dont have anything against the sponsors. If i did , I would have singled them individually, But i didnt.

And whats with the not being able to sell Fry ? there are certain fish you wont be able to get in Canada that only american Sponsors sell , this board is forcing you to buy from the sponsors by making it against
the rules to sell Fry . Meanwhile american Consumers get whatever fish they want and we get some stupid Fee your country imposed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

first off, nobody is forcing you to buy anything. everyone is more than welcome to buy from whatever company they feel like handing their money over to. there are some great sponsors here, but if you don't agree with their business practices, go buy from someone else.

from my understanding, people are more than welcome to sell fry as long as they pay some sort of sponsorship fee. why should people be able to come on here and sell a bunch of fish for profit without paying a fee when there are sponsors who are paying to be able to do that and in effect, keep this forum alive?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I dono how ur running ur business, but if u want u can open up a charity for ur fellow canadians, the other sponsors on the other hand, are in it for profit. Capitalism, its what drives america.....but ur canadian, id have to sit u down and give u an hours worth lecture.

But i know this is a little marketing stunt to get a "one up" on the other sponsors.....smart









This is a hobby, hobbies are a luxury, people arnt starving from not getting the fish or watever the hobby is. Money will be needed to get the fine things that others dont have access to.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

You need to know who to order from! I order from the U.S. and didn't pay the FEE! Come get me I didn't pay the fee!! LOL I can pretty much find what ever I want in Canada, you just have to look around!









The problem is U.S. needs all the money they can get to help out that bottomed out economy!! LOL Canada rules!! U.S.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...I am going to address the issue of selling Fry. We have asked people that if they want to sell fry and create competition for our sponsors...to pay a sponsorship fee. This is because the sponsors of the site pay to sell for a profit on this forum. This forum costs $ to run...and the sponsors pay those fees. If you had inquired about the fee to sell fry on the forum I would have told you....it is $5.00 a month. Now I dont know about you....but if I had 500 fish to sell.....I dont see how that is being unreasonable. I dont know what that translates into Canadian dollars....but it must be a lot...because I have not had anyone from Canada ask me about selling fry on the forum. We are not against people selling their fry on the forum...and we have never said it is illegal...all we asked is that you contact me before you post...and we can discuss it.

Hope that clarifies your worries that we are holding a country hostage from getting quality fish.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I understand the problem, though I should say it should have been proven. If you claim some one is using a one time cost of $125 for let's say 20 fishes, and is couting the full $125 for each fish, then that's a wrong that should be qeustioned. However, you are claiming this to be a fact, but for the rest it's just your opinion.
Please show some evidence that this is actually happening.

Over here in Europe we have the same problem GG is referring to. We have to pay shipping costs, taxes, some extra to cover the amount of fish that arrive dead, etc etc.
That makes it expensive to order them, even with split costs. Piranhas aren't that big a market over here.

However, as far as I'm aware, we only have a few mayor importers who distribute to surrounding countries. I'm from the Netherlands and most of the Dutch fish come from a German importer. So do lots of Belgian, french and spanish fish.
Why ? Because it makes the market a lot bigger and the expenses a lot lower.
It only takes one big importer, to provide a huge range. One importer pays the expenses and shares it amongst customers in several countries.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe Jungle Boogie is a new store and to help start up their business he is covering the $125 WL fee? Just a thought, but its all just a thought till you actually ask the sponsors not just bitch.

And I've had good luck with the American sponsors. If you do business with them enough and they know it, they might help you out sometimes.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok...I am going to address the issue of selling Fry. We have asked people that if they want to sell fry and create competition for our sponsors...to pay a sponsorship fee. This is because the sponsors of the site pay to sell for a profit on this forum. This forum costs $ to run...and the sponsors pay those fees. If you had inquired about the fee to sell fry on the forum I would have told you....it is $5.00 a month. Now I dont know about you....but if I had 500 fish to sell.....I dont see how that is being unreasonable. I dont know what that translates into Canadian dollars....but it must be a lot...because I have not had anyone from Canada ask me about selling fry on the forum. We are not against people selling their fry on the forum...and we have never said it is illegal...all we asked is that you contact me before you post...and we can discuss it.
> 
> Hope that clarifies your worries that we are holding a country hostage from getting quality fish.


GG I was referring to someone who happened to just accidentally had Fry not people selling to make a living etc.

There are a few ontario Independantly owned stores that I would love to see on here as Sponsors such as dragon Aquarium and Aquatic Kingdom ; both have pretty decent selection of Piranha


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if those places have decent selections of piranhas then why are you bitching about being forced to buy from the sponsors here?

i'm sure if someone had a batch of fry on accident, like gg said, they could work something out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> GG I was referring to someone who happened to just accidentally had Fry not people selling to make a living etc.


And that is the problem....whether someone is breeding for profit or accidentally has a batch of fry....the end result is the same....they offer their fish for sale on the site and it creates competition for any sponsor selling small nattereri or maculatus. For that reason we have asked anyone that wants to sell in bulk to become a sponsor. For the individual that all the sudden finds himself with 100 baby nattereri to sell...even if he sells them for $1.00 a piece...the $5.00 sponsorship fee should not be a hardship. I have even let people wait until they sell a few before they pay the fee so they don't need to come out of pocket. This is not to make $...it is just so the people that pay to sell on the forum are not forced to compete with people that are not sponsors.


> There are a few ontario Independantly owned stores that I would love to see on here as Sponsors such as dragon Aquarium and Aquatic Kingdom ; both have pretty decent selection of Piranha


Anyone seller can become a sponsor of this forum...they just need to contact me to work it out.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

:nod:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

GG is right, and crazee jon you got to just take a second look, put yourself in the stores shoes. ITS not exactly brilliant times in this economy, again if you ordered 20 fish at one time, and all had the $125 tax/fee I would be upset, but there not. It seems you have plenty of places you go, or have shopped at prior or use now whom you dont pay the fee for and yet you still complain that the us sponsers dont and canadian sponser does, but at the end of the day.... WHO CARES? is it fair? maybe not maybe it is but either way sounds like you have other options regardless... LOL we dont like canada, the whole head seperarating from the jaw thing like terrance and phillip creeps us out eh!

P.S. I have no clue of their prices, but if JB doesnt charge customers fee, something tells me their typical prices are a higher than the average american store. I am basing that simply on supply and demand... u know that thing that creates and keeps the market going?

A hot dog costs $1.50 for 10 uncooked at any sports event it cost $100







You pay it for supply and demand.

My fav line in this thread was, this is a hobby, a luxury, you do not need the fish to live.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

$5 dollars!? this is redic. crazyjon you are pissin and moaning about $125 fee and a $5 fee. give me a break. if you don't like it take your business else where and shut up. how hard is it to understand this whole thing? the sponsors are there to make money and keep our sight going not to make crazyjon happy.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

philbert said:


> $5 dollars!? this is redic. crazyjon you are pissin and moaning about $125 fee and a $5 fee. give me a break. if you don't like it take your business else where and shut up. how hard is it to understand this whole thing? the sponsors are there to make money and keep our sight going not to make crazyjon happy.


Dude , your making this really hard to not make this personal. all you keep doing is insulting me post after post. so why dont you shutup and enjoy your fish this has nothing to do with you seeing as it doesnt effect you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...leave out the personal attacks and "shutups" everyone. I think this is just a difference in perspective. Some are viewing it from a business standpoint and jon from a consumer standpoint...and really....we still dont know the actual policy that is being debated here.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

it is personal when you are expressing your displeasure for something, you are broadcasting your opinion on a situation for people to comment on. you made a specitcle of all this and i guess still don't understand why it is the way it is or how to over come it. most of what you were asking/assuming was speculation could have been easily answered with a message to the mods and the sponsors without creating this thread.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank god not many canadians are this ignorant.

If the fee means that much to you, then dont get fish from the states. Chances are alot of lfs may of ordered from usa companies and they probably paid a fee. Basically for one fish its worth it just to pay extra hear, but once you start buying a couple hundred dollars worth of fish or rare fish then it becomes worth it. Shipping also costs money so if your canadian thats about 150-200$ on top of your order. This is why group order help reduce costs as well as large order make it worth it. 200$ on a 10$ fish isnt worth it, but if your buying from the usa over canada get an order thats worth it. The only weay it will be worth it is if you spit additional costs and get enough fish. If its not worth it get locally or dont get at all.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the American Sponsors and Fish , dont get me wrong.... 
I just can't help but feel ripped off everytime i look at buying Fish online from the states.

anyways , i do not have a problem driving as far into the States as Michigan , how do you bring them back into the country ??? i always hear of people doing this..
how ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just drive em over.. Make sure you get an invoice for tax reasons incase they do decide to search (very unlikely). They don't ask you if your bringing over any exotic pets so you don't need to tell em.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> I love the American Sponsors and Fish , dont get me wrong....
> I just can't help but feel ripped off everytime i look at buying Fish online from the states.


if you feel ripped off, then blame fish and wildlife, not the sponsors... i'm sure the sponsors would love to be able to ship fish to you canadians without having to worry about that fee.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Buying a fish from a sponsor is way to expensive for me, after the shipping and all that jazz, but hey you got to pay to play.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> I love the American Sponsors and Fish , dont get me wrong....
> I just can't help but feel ripped off everytime i look at buying Fish online from the states.


if you feel ripped off, then blame fish and wildlife, not the sponsors... i'm sure the sponsors would love to be able to ship fish to you canadians without having to worry about that fee.
[/quote]
x2 it would definetely be good for business, even if they scaled it back and charged you based on the value of your fish it wouldn't be such a big deal.

Stupid customs


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> anyways , i do not have a problem driving as far into the States as Michigan , how do you bring them back into the country ??? i always hear of people doing this..
> how ?


Ive just drove over and back. Just declare them and you should be fine as long as their legal species (ex no snakeheads). You may have a small duty, but most likly wont even if its only a couple fish.


----------

